# Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr



## Dregodis (31. Dezember 2008)

Allen Zockern : 

GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR !!!!














(Anstoßen : mögen die Kiddis weniger werden ^^)


----------



## Soldier206 (31. Dezember 2008)

Danke gleichfalls


----------



## BlizzLord (31. Dezember 2008)

Gleichfalls


----------



## Syster (31. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche auch allen einen guten Rutsch

mein erster beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arragotth (31. Dezember 2008)

jop @ all JUTEN RÜTSCH INS NEUE JAHR


----------



## Edelstoff (31. Dezember 2008)

Da mach ich doch gleich mal mit!

Guten Rutsch allen und mögen Eure Wünsche und Hoffnungen in Erfüllung gehen!


----------



## KICKASSEZ (31. Dezember 2008)

Syster schrieb:


> Wünsche auch allen einen guten Rutsch
> 
> mein erster beitrag
> 
> ...



löl gz


----------



## Hotgoblin (31. Dezember 2008)

Euch allen auch einen guten Rutsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohties (31. Dezember 2008)

'n juten...

mein neuer guter vorsatz für's neue jahr:
ich hör auf meine lebenszeit mit pc-z0ckxorn zu verplempern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hach, wenn's mal so leicht wäre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (31. Dezember 2008)

Rutscht gut rein ins neue Jahr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und vorsätze?? hmm.. hab ich ja zum glück noch 6 Stunden mir welche zu überlegen.


----------



## Sihias (31. Dezember 2008)

Gleichfalls einen guten Rutsch...


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Dezember 2008)

mal sehn wozu man jemandem ab sofort mit nem thread glückwünche ausrichten kann^^

naja guten rutsch =)


----------



## Night falls (31. Dezember 2008)

> Gleichfalls



this.


----------



## Kugelhagel (31. Dezember 2008)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Danke gleichfalls



du sagst es !


----------



## Minastirit (31. Dezember 2008)

einen guten rutsch (nicht auf dem glatteis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

und gute vorsätze fürs neue jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht das ich die morgen heut schon wieder breche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Frink (31. Dezember 2008)

Von mir auch die besten Wünsche fürs neue Jahr, auf dass alle unsere Zockerträume und Vorsätze in Erfüllung gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timobile (31. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir euch allen einen guten Rutsch!

Gibt's eigentlich ein Countdown-Event in WoW oder auf Buffed?  *ggg*


----------



## Asoriel (31. Dezember 2008)

Syster schrieb:


> Wünsche auch allen einen guten Rutsch
> 
> mein erster beitrag
> 
> ...



Na dann mal willkommen bei buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2T: Guten Rutsch Euch allen und auf ein weiteres, tolles Jahr mit buffed!


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

Timobile schrieb:


> Auch von mir euch allen einen guten Rutsch!
> 
> Gibt's eigentlich ein Countdown-Event in WoW oder auf Buffed?  *ggg*


Nö

B2T:
Von mir auch ein juten rutsch..(Wenn das dieses Jahr nochjemand lesen sollte^^)


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Januar 2009)

FROHES NEUES ^^


----------



## DerBuuhmann (1. Januar 2009)

gutes neues.... als ob sich das jahr vom letzten unterscheiden würde.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flipmode (1. Januar 2009)

FROHES NEUES 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarze-Flamme (1. Januar 2009)

Frohes Neues aus Berlin Marzahn von Maurawani ^^


----------



## SäD (1. Januar 2009)

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Frohes Neues Jahr aus Zürich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *​


----------



## HappyChaos (1. Januar 2009)

FROHES NEUES JAHR


----------



## Stonewhip (1. Januar 2009)

Super, auf einen Thread zu verweisen, der VOR DEM EIGENTLICHEN Neujahr erstellt wurde.. Im Voraus gratulieren bringt Unglück..

Trotzdem: Allen ein frohes neues Jahr aus Oldenburg..


----------



## Oliver.P (1. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    FROHES NEUERS JAHR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Grüße aus Nordrheinwestfalen*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (1. Januar 2009)

frohes neues jahr euch allen!


----------



## Siltan (1. Januar 2009)

FROHES NEUES!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(aus Ostinghausen, Kreis Soest, NRW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Spiri (1. Januar 2009)

Guten Rutsch durchs neue Jahr und möget ihr ein neues schönes Jahr mit mmorpgs haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windfaust (1. Januar 2009)

Euch allen ein Frohes neus Jahr und zockt immer so weiter wie bevor.

Und an die Mods von Buffed: Wenn ein Post nicht richtig ist dann regt euch nicht auf,das Jahr wird schon wieder schnel um sein.


----------



## Cybersquall (1. Januar 2009)

Frohes Neues Jahr aus Nürnberg    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffentlich seit ihr net zu hart gerutscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (1. Januar 2009)

Auch hier nochmal ein Frohes Neues und wenn jetzt wider die leute kommen mit Suchti..... lasst sie einfach reden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balluardo (1. Januar 2009)

Frohes neues Jahr aus Konstanz vom Bodensee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (1. Januar 2009)

guten rutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloud0702 (1. Januar 2009)

Wer wedelt so spät Durch Wind und Nacht? Es ist ein Schwein in voller Pracht. Es jodelt fröhlich talwärts brausend: "Viel Glück und Spass im Jahr 2009!"
__000000____0000000____0000000_____0000000
_00000000__000000000__000000000____00___00
_00____00__00_____00__00_____00____00___00
______00___00_____00__00_____00____00___00
_____00____00_____00__00_____00____0000000
____00_____00_____00__00_____00_________00
___00______00_____00__00_____00_________00
_00000000__000000000__000000000_________00
0000000000__0000000____0000000_____0000000



auch erster post


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2009)

euch allen ein frohes neues hoffen wir das es besser wird als das alte jahr^^


----------



## Death_Master (1. Januar 2009)

Frohes neues Jahr! ^^^^^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Ein Frohes neues Jahr und alles gute auch euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Januar 2009)

Dregodis schrieb:


> Allen Zockern :
> 
> GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR !!!!
> 
> ...



das hättse dir sparn können, und es beweist das du wahrscheinlich selber 14 bist oder so


----------



## Dashy (1. Januar 2009)

Allen ein Frohes neues Jahr !


----------



## Dentus (1. Januar 2009)

Frohes Neues!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2009)

Von mir ebenfalls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigJg (1. Januar 2009)

ich wünsche euch allen einen guten rutsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gimligon (1. Januar 2009)

danke gleichfalls


----------



## Tronnic² (1. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Melih (1. Januar 2009)

ich wünsche euch (bei manchen auch nicht)  ein frohes neues jahr


----------



## Haxxler (1. Januar 2009)

auch von mir frohes neues!


----------



## Gfiti (1. Januar 2009)

Also ich wünsch euch allen dann auch mal ein:
Frohes neues Jahr 2009




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*klick*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 
Grüße vergessen 

_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Moritz17 (1. Januar 2009)

FROHES NEUES


----------



## Caidy (1. Januar 2009)

Ein Frohes Neues Euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe ihr hattet einen Besseren start wie ich ^^ (grippe... jiha)


----------



## etmundi (1. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (1. Januar 2009)

Und alle Gut rübergerutscht?


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2009)

Ja...
extreme bauchschmerzen nachdem ich riesenportionen:
Pommes mit majo und fisch,
Petersillkartoffeln mit hering 
und
Halbe schuessel Salat
2 l Almdudler
und ein drittel Sachertorte
intus hatte^^
Men lieblingsbrauch ist es, so lange zu essen bis ich untern tisch falle ^^
und ein schluck alkohol nehmen, um WIEDER MAL festzustellen, das es mir nicht schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zardios (1. Januar 2009)

Frohes neues Jahr Euch allen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (1. Januar 2009)

Frohes neues Jahr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (1. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir nen frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Hirsi325 (1. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ja...
> extreme bauchschmerzen nachdem ich riesenportionen:
> Pommes mit majo und fisch,
> Petersillkartoffeln mit hering
> ...



Ich hab nur Bauchschmerzen wegen Vodka ~.~ 
Das is wie wenn man Schwefelsäure in den magen Kippt

BTT:
Frohes neues Jahr


----------

